# TV loses its channel memory?



## A. Danger Powers (Aug 13, 2021)

Do you have a brand & model #?

What is the source for the channels (antenna/aerial)? Can you verify that is not faulty? Maybe disconnect/reconnect and wipe the connectors.

Have you tried unplugging the TV from power for 15-30 minutes? LCDs have computer boards and sometimes those need to be reset. The capacitors & memory can take up to 30 minutes to fully discharge.

If that doesn't help, this is commonly caused by power outages/unexpected shutdown/dirty power or just commodity electronics failing. Usually it's the internal memory or firmware going but probably something with the board. It might be fixed by re-flashing the firmware but for lower end models, often it's not available...

I always put my TVs & electronics on a UPS or surge protector that does power conditioning. They're bit more than the strip surge protectors but save money by not frying electronics.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

If you have a box (cable or satellite) you may need to hit the reset button on the box. That makes it go thru a self check and download process that simply unplugging/replugging won’t do.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

It's a Walmart Element Model WLEFW195. I was confused, it's LED not LCD.

I went ahead and unplugged it for about an hour, and that may have solved the problem. So far so good after turning it back on and off a couple of times.

There's no cable box, it's a direct cable connection.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Fires? The Wildfire smoke is affecting everything.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Fires?


somehow i don't think his TV is on Fires 🤭


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

If your turning the tv off by an outlet or plug strip that might be your problem. All of the newer stuff draws a bit of current when OFF. Unless you unplug them.
Try the directions and look for a way to REBOOT the set.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> Fires? The Wildfire smoke is affecting everything.


Maybe if I was using an old-fashioned over-the-air antenna.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ZZZZZ said:


> Maybe if I was using an old-fashioned over-the-air antenna.


I have cable with a satellite dish & it makes a difference here.
( insert emoji with stuck out tongue meaning disparagement)


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> I have cable with a satellite dish


 what does that even mean ?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Fix'n it said:


> what does that even mean ?


A cable runs from the dish to the TV?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

So explain, if I'm using the wrong terms. I think I've had cable TV via satellite dish or cable buried in the ground. Wrong? Right now it's satellite dish


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Argue with Britannica =









Cable television | Definition, History, & Facts


cable television, generally, any system that distributes television signals by means of coaxial or fibre-optic cables. The term also includes systems that distribute signals solely via satellite. Cable-television systems originated in the United States in the late 1940s and were designed to...



www.britannica.com


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If you have a satellite dish then you also have a satellite box. 
The channels are saved in the satellite box not the TV. The "input" needs to be set to the satellite box and satellite box needs to be turned on.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

well. my understanding is that there is cable, comcast etc. and there is a Dish, whatever company. 
the way you worded it sounded like you have comcast, but via a dish.


----------



## SpentPenny (Dec 15, 2020)

Google how to clear the cache on your TV. It is not likely in the manual. For example, to reset a Samsung you hold the power button for over 10 seconds. Different brands have different ways, but all need some way to clear themselves.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

ZZZZZ said:


> I was confused, it's LED not LCD.


Well, you're maybe not as confused as you think; it's actually both - the screen is LCD, and the backlights are LED (as opposed to the older style, which had fluorescent backlights).


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeeez, first the Back-Button wont work, now the Channels won't work.
Two Names in your post reveal the Problems.
First: *Walmart*
Second: *Element

Please just get over it and spend a couple of hundred Bucks for a 32 Inch Smart TV.*
But don't buy it at Walmart .And no more Element or Insignia for that matter.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Deja-vue said:


> Yeeez, first the Back-Button wont work, now the Channels won't work.
> Two Names in your post reveal the Problems.
> First: *Walmart*
> Second: *Element
> ...


I bought the thing for $20 on clearance as a second monitor for my PC and it works fine for that purpose. I then got an actual second monitor from a neighbor so this thing is surplus.

I would spend more on a new TV, but I can't find anything else that will fit on my kitchen counter. Got any ideas for a 20" or under TV?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have an Element i bought from walmart, 50". it has a lot of hours on it, over 5 years old. and it works just fine.


----------

